# Recently Deleted Folder



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Two of my 3 DirecTivo's have the new, 6.4a software with the Recently Deleted Folder upgrade. I have found some mention of it in a few threads, but cannot find any info on how it is supposed to work. It looks like the Recycle Bin in Microsoft Windows, but I don't know how to delete groups of programs, or even all of them at the same time.

I have nearly 160 saved programs in the recently deleted folders. That's a lot of hours. I must be very close to filling up the hard drive. I think the Tivo is reporting 216 total hours capacity. What happens when I do? Will it just start lopping off the oldest saved programs or what?

Something that seemed really strange to me was that my R10, which normally just sits as a backup TiVo, got its 6.4a update at least a couple of weeks ago. It hasn't recorded anything for many months. Maybe not even this year. The recently deleted folder has over 150 old programs from last year. Yet the 6.4a upgrade is only a few weeks old. How did it know to go back and find all those very old, previously deleted programs and put them in the deleted folder?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Recently deleted programs have always been there, just no way of seeing them until the Recently Deleted Folder became an option.

I thought my HR10 was nearing full until the RD folder let me see how much I had deleted in there, and therefore so much space available.


phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, you can't delete a folder, you still need to delete the shows individually. And the recently deleted folder can't be emptied either.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Your dvr will empty the recently deleted folder as needed so why worry about it?  If you want to keep something, restore it and change it to keep until I delete.

Don't worry be happy


----------



## Billmanweh (Apr 11, 2003)

There's no way to get rid of it? It's bugging me...


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Billmanweh said:


> There's no way to get rid of it?


nope.


> It's bugging me...


why?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Billmanweh said:


> There's no way to get rid of it? It's bugging me...


No, there's no way to get rid of it. And you'll be thankful it's there the first time you or someone in your family accidentally deletes a recording.

As previously pointed out, nothing stays in the Deleted Folder for very long anyway.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> No, there's no way to get rid of it. And you'll be thankful it's there the first time you or someone in your family accidentally deletes a recording.
> 
> As previously pointed out, nothing stays in the Deleted Folder for very long anyway.


Especially now that it doesn't ask for confirmation on deletion.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Unfortunately, you can't delete a folder, you still need to delete the shows individually. And the recently deleted folder can't be emptied either.


I still can't figure out any way to easily navigate through the deleted folder. I have about 250 shows in there. If I scroll down to somewhere in the middle (a truly laborious process,) and even just look at a show, a left arrow brings me back to the top of the list. I can use the fast forward key to jump to the bottom of the list, but that isn't much help either. Is there any way to quickly move though the list? Even if we could jump ahead a page at a time it would be a big help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Rhughes said:


> I still can't figure out any way to easily navigate through the deleted folder. I have about 250 shows in there. If I scroll down to somewhere in the middle (a truly laborious process,) and even just look at a show, a left arrow brings me back to the top of the list. I can use the fast forward key to jump to the bottom of the list, but that isn't much help either. Is there any way to quickly move though the list? Even if we could jump ahead a page at a time it would be a big help.


You have 250 recordings in your "Recently Deleted" folder ?!? Mine never has more than a few, and they're usually gone within a day.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

I knew something had changed when the deletes starting deleting w/o confirmation. I hadn't noticed the recently deleted folder yet.

Another side-effect of the new SW is that it reboots at least twice a day, at least on my machine.

I called DirecTV to complain, yet again, and they said that I shouldn't be having that problem.

Mike D.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> You have 250 recordings in your "Recently Deleted" folder ?!? Mine never has more than a few, and they're usually gone within a day.


Sure do. The programs go back as far as last February. On my other two Series 2 Tivo's I have about 160 on each of them. It surprised me too, but it means I can recover some things I would like to watch again.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Rhughes said:


> Sure do. The programs go back as far as last February. On my other two Series 2 Tivo's I have about 160 on each of them. It surprised me too, but it means I can recover some things I would like to watch again.


Do you have "Tivo Suggestions" disabled?


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Do you have "Tivo Suggestions" disabled?


Yes, I do. The bright spot in all this is that we don't have to worry about recording summer reruns. We can just get them out of the trash bucket and watch away!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Rhughes said:


> Yes, I do. The bright spot in all this is that we don't have to worry about recording summer reruns. We can just get them out of the trash bucket and watch away!


OK. So I guess if Tivo Suggestions are disabled then the Tivo does not sweep out the Recently Deleted folder. I have Suggestions enabled and generally only have a few items in my Recently Deleted folder, and they're usually gone within a day.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I've decided that I really like the recently deleted folder. It's the best way in an unmodified machine I know to tell how much free space I've got. Sure I could see how many suggestions I have, if I had suggestions turned on. But I don't, so this cuts down on the math.


----------



## runtothedaylight (Dec 21, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Do you have "Tivo Suggestions" disabled?


First - why would I want to disable Tivo Suggestions.
Second - why would I NOT want to disable Tivo Suggestion.
Third - how do I disable ....
Fourth - why does the suggestions folder only allow for a certain amount of shows to be in there? I have some shows I have 3Thumbs up for and they are always there. I have other shows that have 1Thumb up and they are always there. Other shows I have a Thumbs down disappear, but if I have them all Thumbs Up then there is nothing else to be added.

I not sure what is going on with that scenario...

BTW - I have a Samsung Directivo unit.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

See answers in your other post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=398862


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

runtothedaylight said:


> First - why would I want to disable Tivo Suggestions.


It catches some things I didn't know about and would want to watch. It also make sure you have a full TiVO with plenty to watch.

Just make sure you give thumbs as appropriate. It will give you a few Spanish language programs to see if you speak Spanish.



runtothedaylight said:


> Second - why would I NOT want to disable Tivo Suggestion.


It drives the control freaks up the wall.



runtothedaylight said:


> Third - how do I disable ....
> Fourth - why does the suggestions folder only allow for a certain amount of shows to be in there? I have some shows I have 3Thumbs up for and they are always there. I have other shows that have 1Thumb up and they are always there. Other shows I have a Thumbs down disappear, but if I have them all Thumbs Up then there is nothing else to be added.
> 
> I not sure what is going on with that scenario...
> ...


Three words - Bigger Hard drive.


----------

